# Toy farm birthday- finally FINISHED !



## ColeyS1

Hi all,

I agreed to make my work mates son a toy farm for his birthday. I use to have one when i was a nipper so dragged it out from the attic.







I must have smashed the fence out at some point, so the plan was to make this one a lot more hardwearing- Cue massive over engineering :lol: 

The cupboard its got to fit in is 1200 ish x 600 ish so i'm a little restricted for size. The basic plan is 2 pieces of 18mm mdf for the base and some straw and grass coloured carpets for the sides.

A picture speaks a thousand words so heres some so far of progress.

Flexi mdf for the roof 





glued on some ends to hide the grooves






The glue started letting go a bit, so i took it home in the conservatory to cook.






The farm house was next on the list. I wanted to make it a little more realistic then my paper covered one and had the gormless idea of routing a slate roof. 




I so wish i had a cnc machine :!: 4 hours later and i had finally finished






Now i had the roof sorted i could work out what size to make the house. For this i just used 12mm mdf screwed together. 

This is the jig i used for making the windows 





It was using a 60 degree v groove cutter and bush, piercing right through 6mm mdf.
At this point i'm already regretting agreeing to make the thing. Its gonna take ruddy ages






This is meant to be a silo (second attempt) I thought i'd glued up some tulip wood, only to find when i started turning it was ruddy idigbo. I had chunks flying off everywhere ](*,) I so badly dislike that stuff. His boy helped me nail on the dowel legs- Lets just say im glad he's only got a small hammer :lol: 






I've got a oak cupboard i'm meant to be making for myself, but doing this is just eating up my hours :roll: His boys been over a few times and twigged onto what i'm doing. 'Simon. why have you got my tractor? That looks like a shed Simon' etc etc Gives me a bit more encouragement to get going. 

I tend to start a job, lose interest half way through (usually when it gets to the painting stage :lol: ) so am determined to see this one right through with no big long breaks........










well maybe  

This is where i'm at so far. Done a little more painting than the pictures show, will update when i do a little more.

Cheers 

Simon


----------



## archersam

loving the detail on the "slate" roof! Someone boy is going to be very happy when he gets that for sure.


----------



## gwaithcoed

Seeing the smile on the little ones face will make all your hard work worth it.
Looking good,I like the attention to detail.

Alan


----------



## Oryxdesign

Impressive router work, keep the photos coming, can't wait to see his face.


----------



## WoodAddict

That toy farm will be a million times better than anything you could find on a shelf on the high street. Great detail work. It'll be well worth the effort when it's finished 8) :wink:


----------



## wizer

Looking good. I could have done that (cnc) routing for you #-o :lol:


----------



## richburrow

This is looking really good, that routing is a very nice touch, not sure that I would have had the patience for that.
The lad is going to be chuffed with this.


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks for all your kind words chaps. 

Today was quite good on the progress front. Started off with a bit of routing.





It was no where near as manic as routing the slate roof. I was trying to get the wood to look like the corrugated sheet stuff. 

Wizer, hindsight's a wonderful thing-or so my workmates always telling me :roll: :lol: Out of curiosity what cnc machine do you have? I was going to make one. Got as far as getting a 10 x 5 sheet of birch ply, then scared myself at how much the rest of it was going to cost. Aluminium extrusion was the penny buster that time. I was going to make a boundary wall using 50mm rips of 18mm mdf, with stones routed into both sides. I'll see how much i'll need. If its alot, i might use you services :wink: Cheers

After the machining was finished, the sheds came together fairly quickly










The idea was so that all the buildings could be easily removed. Major overkill but i used m4 threaded sleeves so i could get a good fixing






I lock nutted the sleeve onto a bolt. This made getting the sleeve in upright a damn sight easier than before. They were going in dreadful beforehand ](*,) 

I was having problems getting the paint to dry. I thought putting it out in the sun would be a good idea





Nearly had a heart attack when i saw how banana shaped it went :shock: . Luckily it went back to normal after i turned it over. 8-[ I was surprised how bent a flat piece of mdf went, just by routing some grooves in one side. Thought it would have been more stable ......?

Here's a pic of the farmhouse roof finished. Seem to be getting alot of brush marks left in the satin paint for some reason ?






I bought the Lie nielsen dowel plate a while back. This was my first chance at using it.






Expensive 3mm door knob so far :lol: Did seem to work well though.

Managed to get some grit on the walls. The boys dad text me a message telling me he'd " just seen a bugler, stealing his siv from the sand pit " :-$ 





I stuck the sand on using normal pva. First coat looked a bit naff, but the second covered fairly well. Im still in 2 minds whether to weathershield over it or not? i've got some brown sand in mind for the driveway so dont want too much of it everywhere.






Santa's snookered this year. No room for a chimney :lol: 

It's nice to see some buildings coming out of the ground now, instead of mdf dust everywhere.






Will update more tomorrow, thanks for looking. Off to paint some window glass in now :wink: 

Simon


----------



## wizer

Simon it's not a 'proper' CNC. It's called a CarveWright. They are sold in the states as a 'carving' machine. But it is basically a CNC that's been locked down for dummies  It's more than capable of doing this stuff. I've well and truly got the bug and can see me eventually building one meself. It's good fun.

You're doing well with this. I really like the corrugated roof. I take my hat off to you patience and accuracy. Well done!


----------



## Benchwayze

Simon, 

I am impressed by the amount of midnight oil you must have burned working this one out. The corrugated building for instance. So simple, but so carefully worked out to get the effects you are after. Lots of planning, and visualisation here. I reckon it's going to be a real Rolls-Royce of a toy. 

Regards
John


----------



## Lee Brubaker

Simon: Just absolutely fabulous both design & workmanship. Am looking forward to the next updates.

Lee


----------



## wobblycogs

Great looking toy, I'm sure the recipient will get years of pleasure from it. The attention to detail is excellent. I love the tiled roof, must have been soul destroying work but the end result is brilliant.


----------



## loz

I'm gobsmacked by the work being put in here, and the proof is in the outcome.

Its amazing, and im sure will be cherished.

Loz


----------



## adzeman

The more I look at this post the more I like it. It seems as you progress on you think of another effect.

Have you tried your skills at a dolls house? I bet if you did it would win prizes.


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks alot for the praise peeps. :wink: 

Im glad some of you are finding it of interest. I was in 2 minds whether to post a WIP. Its mainly only mdf screwed and pinned, maybe the odd housing here and there.



> Lots of planning, and visualisation here



John, as sad as this might sound, i found myself looking at alot of sheds and fences whilst driving to and fro. Found myself saying - 'Coooooooooor, what a boodifull owse, i'll av a pic of e' etc etc :lol: 

Wobblycogs, last nights write up got lost nearly at the end of writing it. Seem to remember the words soul destroying being in the first edit. There was a point today where i got a bit grouchy. Quick visit to the shop for some sweets and biscuits , stick on the radio ear muffs, and i kind of drifted off into my own strange world.

The colour samples for the drive, house wall etc were dry this morning






The ones with v on were satin varnish. They seemed to look alot wetter than the ones just covered with pva. Still undecided whether to paint the house. Painted the glass in the windows again this morning so there looking a little more realistic.

Finishing off yesterdays job, i fenced up the sheep house. 





Got majorly paranoid about the little ones cutting there fingers. I spent a good 10 minutes filing off any and every possible sharp. 

Gave a few other bits and pieces a lick of paint, then it was back to my favorite job- routing :roll: 

Just one shed left, and this was the one i was most looking forward to. 




Its going to be a cow shed underneath, with a shelf for a hayloft up top. Fingers crossed by tomorrow it should be built for you to see :wink: 



> It seems as you progress on you think of another effect.



Adzeman, i don't know what you could mean ?  

After having corrugated sheet and slate, this last shed i wanted to be different










Im using 18mm mdf for this. The bottom part i wanted to look like concrete block.





I've done the mortar grooves alot deeper one side as much of it will be removed for boarding. I want the top part to look like wood. I've seen 4inch wide boards with 3 inch gaps with boards nailed on the inside- Looks alright, so guess it'll do for a cow shed :lol: 





This is the grooves for the boarding. Completely balls up the board spacing but hopefully can chop it about a bit to work






What a mess :!: 

To say i was a little concerned about getting the depths right, was a understatement.
Enough with routing now. Off onto the spindle to tidy it up






Had to take the bottom scriber off, but then just knocked off the bottom.






I could here the block knocking off some of the little knobbly bits. Was a bit apprehensive at what it was going to look like






There was a few slight tears, but it was not bad enough to matter






I'd hate to be without the aigner fence now. It saves so much time setting up the spindle.

Thats the only progress today chaps. Got all the materials ready for tomorrow so should be able to get all the sheds and that in situ for a 'money' shot :lol: . -Then figure out fencing, cattlegrids,gates etc. I can almost see the end in sight. Im so glad that each shed can be painted and put to one side finished. 

Thanks 

Simon


----------



## MickCheese

Absolutely fantastic. great attention to detail.

Mick


----------



## ColeyS1

Evening all, 

Today i've hit a brick wall :? 

I made good progress on the remaining shed, until it came to securing the front. id like to imagine the boys being able to ask there dad/mum what each and every part is called on the farm. With that in mind, i wanted any fixings to be either very well hidden, or scaled down versions of the real things.






The bit of oak mdf is the removable hayloft floor. Getting access to it with the roof on means the front needs to be removable. 










I thought some small magnets screwed in the mitre's would be strong enough but there a waste of time  Easy way out is to stick some whopping great normal magnets on, but it'll look out of place ?

I don't know how to get over it, so any idea's would be greatly appreciated :wink: The boy will be 4 on his birthday, and his younger brother's not even 1 yet. I cant expect them to line the mitres up when they want the front back on.  

I've got the size of the shed, so atleast i can put it to one side and carry on with the rest of it.

My morning started off bad and as the day went on, just got more and more worse. By 3 o clock i was regretting even getting out of bed for the day. Funny how some days can be a nightmare but others happy as a pig in poop

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Eric The Viking

coleysbiscuit":20uqgyfd said:


> The bit of oak mdf is the removable hayloft floor. Getting access to it with the roof on means the front needs to be removable.
> (snip)
> 
> I don't know how to get over it, so any idea's would be greatly appreciated :wink: The boy will be 4 on his birthday, and his younger brother's not even 1 yet. I cant expect them to line the mitres up when they want the front back on.



Can you attach the wall to the hayloft floor, so that they slide together as one unit? That way your magnets would hold it closed, and it would open like a pencil box. It's not ideal, but they ought to be able to manage it and it would be hard for them to get wrong, even though they're small.

Sorry about the day - I know that feeling, but happily, mine had a really good ending: an old friend called me up from the States, whom I hadn't heard from in over a year and was a bit worried about - everything's fine, apparently, he's just been really busy.


----------



## ColeyS1

Hi Eric The Viking, i was hoping to have the front seperate from the bottom. That way they can stack the hayloft full, without removing the roof. Im probably just being over picky :-k I've got a picture in my head of how i imagine it and it'll bug the life out of me if i think i've bodged it. 

Its amazing how when youre rushed off your feet, you tend to loose a sense of everything else going on with the rest of the world :lol: 

Simon


----------



## Benchwayze

Hi Simon, 

It's coming along well... 

I did a doll-house for my daughter long, long ago! It was a tall, Victorian type house. I had a similar problem, but in common with most other D/Hs, I just piano-hinged the front so it opend completely. I used merranti and thin ply in those days, so it was light. A run-of-the-mill magnet catch held the front closed no problem. With the front open, daughter could get to every room in the house. 

I also hinged the roof along the ridge, so she could get at the 'loft'. It all worked fine, and the fixings didn't get in the way of daughter's imagination. 

The chimney I made from small section timber with a 'V' cut in one end and glued to the ridge. I just don't have any photies I'm afraid, but it did happen! 

I can see the chimneys on your farmhouse as having external chimney-breasts all the way up each gable-end, with small dowels for the pots! Easier to fix truly upright too! 

Sorry you had a rough day Simon. The worst of my days back then was spent making furniture to fit the doll-house! What a fiddly job that turned out to be! 

HTH

John


----------



## ColeyS1

> I also hinged the roof along the ridge, so she could get at the 'loft'. It all worked fine, and the fixings didn't get in the way of daughter's imagination.



Thanks for your post John. I read your post out loud about 8-10 times whilst rubbing my chin :-k The more i think about it, the more i think you've hit the nail right on the head ccasion5: \/- Amazing !!!! I could have the front fixed, and then have the roof hinged so one side folds over the other, and vice versa. 

I cant imagine how fiddly it must be making doll house furniture. Im imagining lots of tiny snapped wood and plenty of fingers being stuck together ? :lol: 

Suddenly my head doesn't seem to hurt any more and the outlook looks good (hammer) Thanks for posting and for sharing the idea John :wink: 

Simon

P.S, The chimney idea sounds good, maybe if i've got the time......

Edit: Erik the Viking....



> Can you attach the wall to the hayloft floor, so that they slide together as one unit?



If the roofs hinged, then i could have the whole front removable with the floor. 8) This is getting too much, im gonna need to sit down and try to calm down . Thanks again for your idea Erik The Viking :wink:

Simon


----------



## TrimTheKing

This is fantastic Simon. I absolutely love it. And I've now got at least 2 years in which to build one for when my new nipper is old enough to want it


----------



## wobblycogs

My thinking exactly Trim. Our first is due in about 8 weeks so I was thinking I should get started on the farm now. At the moment ours is getting a mobile with misshapen animals (I'm not very good on the scoll saw yet).


----------



## adzeman

Got to keep this thread going I need to see the finished farm! its like a nicotine addiction.

I was right, your head is buzzing.

What ever your taste is in music put on a CD then get back to it :roll:


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks for all your words of encouragement people :wink: 

Seems i've been a little busy lately doing.................well not much to show really. 

John and Erik the viking, seems we've majorly over complicated it on the roof front. I told the little boy our problems with the roof etc , and he straight away came up with a simpler idea #-o -







'What you need Simon, is this ere like dat, see Simon ? Then this bit ere. This is the Door Simon !!!'
Im not sure his enviromental approach is going to be best for the farm but he means well :lol: 





He seems happy with a 3inch offcut of grass carpet, so hopefully will like the finished farm.
He's also asked where the pigs live.- his dad assure's me i wont need to make any pig stys........................for now.






Im not looking forward to painting the pinky colour mortar between the concrete blocks :evil: 

I was a little unsure of how the fences and gates were going to work.











I've tried to vary the fencing and gates. I couldn't get a traditional 5bar gate to work, so have had to make do with just 4 bars  











The 2.5mm flute cutter has done really well on this build. Never thought i'd be using it to do morticing.
The last day has kind of reminded me of when i use to spend days and days machining window parts. All of a sudden the parts would all fit together and before you knew it, you had a batch of windows made. Im kind of hoping this will work out the same way






Pretty much all the parts are machined. Its just cleaning up inside edges and assembling them now :roll:

I've kind of gave myself another job. There was always going to be 2 pieces of carpet on each end of the farm (grass and straw), but i've decided to give him some movable fencing

It'll be using the same jig as the one for the gate, so its no big heave ho, just a bit more sanding and varnishing.






When i was thinking about how to join the fence, i had a flash back at what i had seen axminster selling. I cant seem to find a picture , but it was like some ball bearings connected with little plastic bits. You could move and arrange them in any shape, kind of how i wanted the fence to be (hammer) 






By sticking a piece of metal up one of the stiles, the wood became magnetic. I ordered a selection of Bar magnets The 5x10 ones are mega strong. I can lift the wood with metal in it easy with these. Hopefully with metal in one end of the fence and a magnet drilled flush in the other end, i should have some flexible fencing. 

I've been finding myself playing with the farm alot more lately- its for professional reasons only though :lol: :wink: 

Cheers 

Simon


----------



## TrimTheKing

I have only one question....

....Will you be _my_ dad, please?



PS Meant in a completely non homo-erotic 'who's the daddy' kind of way, before you all start!


----------



## rileytoolworks

Jesus, Mary and Joseph!
That looks f%$king AMAZING. Such attention to detail.
I am truly in awe.
Well done.

Adam.


----------



## neilricketts

Hi, i can't tell properly from the picture. When you routed the slate tile roof pieces did you manage to make it look like the tiles are angled and if so how did you manage it. I am sorry if it seems a silly question but i am interested because i am making a dolls house mansion and this would look really good.

Cheers Neil


----------



## Henning

This is beyond comprehensible for a newbie like me. 

How on EARTH do you manage to make things that small and... Oh never mind. I will probably not manage to understand it anyway 

Fantastic work! I have no doubts that one will be used by the little boys grandchildren one day, and still look great!


----------



## big soft moose

RILEY":3ao6exwq said:


> Jesus, Mary and Joseph!
> That looks f%$king AMAZING. Such attention to detail.
> I am truly in awe.
> Well done.
> 
> Adam.



totally agree with that - very comendable, and a very lucky little boy. (I'm going to copy the whole thread over to pdf and save it for when my brother in law has kids and i get to be a cool uncle)

I also bet you are having great fun playing with it all yourself as well 

(btw if he moves on to castles and zoos in future there are some good patterns in the blizzards wooden toy books)


----------



## ColeyS1

Hey all,



> did you manage to make it look like the tiles are angled and if so how did you manage it.



Hi Neil. To make them look angled i stuck a piece of wood onto the bottom of the router. Something like this










By working off the ridge on the clamp and guide, meant the router always bared at the same level






HTH 



> How on EARTH do you manage to make things that small



Henning, having some small router cutters and selection of bushes is a must for this job. This is the adapter insert on the dewalt 625, i'd love an adapter for the smaller dewalt 621 :?: :?: Small bushes on a small router [-o< .....mmm






-although to be fair alot of it isn't as small as it seems. id have liked to have made it all exactly to scale but the parents were having none of it :lol: The dad started getting majorly concerned when i told him some sheds needed to be 500x700mm to be to scale :shock: 

Progress has gone to a snail's pace now. Making fencing has started affecting my sanity. Same thing, over and over........................

Hoped to have had it all finished by yesterday, ready for a new job the following week.

Oh well :roll: 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Henning

coleysbiscuit":va4nlara said:


> How on EARTH do you manage to make things that small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henning, having some small router cutters and selection of bushes is a must for this job. This is the adapter insert on the dewalt 625, i'd love an adapter for the smaller dewalt 621 :?: :?: Small bushes on a small router [-o< .....mmm
> 
> -although to be fair alot of it isn't as small as it seems. id have liked to have made it all exactly to scale but the parents were having none of it :lol: The dad started getting majorly concerned when i told him some sheds needed to be 500x700mm to be to scale :shock:
> 
> Progress has gone to a snail's pace now. Making fencing has started affecting my sanity. Same thing, over and over........................
> 
> Hoped to have had it all finished by yesterday, ready for a new job the following week.
> 
> Oh well :roll:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...


I probably have the most router cutters in the world, from tiny to huge, i still don't think i would've managed to make even a roof... 
Probably because i'm a newbie and has absolutely no talent for woodworking  

I'll get back in line and stop asking stupid questions now  

Beatifully made in all aspects and your ability to get the most out of your tools and thinking in 3D is Fantastic!


----------



## softtop

This is stunning work. Can't believe the attention to detail - what a lucky little boy.

Can you make one for me too please?!?


----------



## Shrubby

Brilliant project Simon !
Now where did I stash those Britains tractors Hmmm - cue much loft rummaging.
If you want to paint the blockwork you could try model and scenic painting tricks:
A thin wash coat of the mortar colour, wipe off with a sponge or cloth leaving the wash in the grooves
Paint the mortar colour ,then sponge on the block colour - not too much paint and you should pick out the blocks 
Dry brushing where you use a lighter shade, wiping most of the paint off the brush with a rag and drag the brush over the surface hitting the high spots 
A very superficial explanation - experimenting on scraps will show if It's the look you want
Matt


----------



## adzeman

On the question of scale, a few years back the architect for a project I was involved with had a model made of the project and employed a top London architectural modeler to produce a model. 
He stated some items are better not to scale such as bricks roof tiles etc. Its all about perception. Depending on the scale of the model say a very large building you would not show bricks. If the scale allowed and he did depict bricks he used computer punch shards. One point he did make was roof tiles/slates should be larger than life to look right. If it looks right the brain tells you it is right. He also said how many roofs have you looked down on from a great height? 

From what i've seen of your farm is it looks right. 

Another useless fact. You make forts, dolls houses and even farms. Which toy do they play with for hours. 

A Cardboard Box!


----------



## ColeyS1

Has it really been going on this long :shock: Its the boys birthday on friday


----------



## ColeyS1

Morning all,

Just thought id post a update of how the farms coming along. The deadline is Friday so i've had a major panic the last week or so trying to push it along. 

The thing that caused all the hassle, and put me off doing the job for a while was the fence, and figuring out how to hang the ruddy gates. Im so glad the horrible nightmare is finally over.







I tried several ways hanging the gate, but finally ended up just drilling a hole in the stile, and using a nut and bolt for it to swing on. It finally works and doesn't drag on the floor \/ I cant describe the amount of stress, just hanging the gates caused :lol: 






Heres the boss trying out his and his brothers new fence






Originally i thought one magnet in each stile was enough, but after id began playing/testing them  i later had to add a second ](*,) 

The other issue with the fence, was trying to put a 1mm groove in it for the wire fencing







I tried using this slitting disc in the place of the saw scriber











The pic speaks a 1000 words. The blade went majorly wobbly. I nearly needed some clean underwear [-X In the end i had to sandwich the blade between 2 big sized washers






It worked, but i wont be trying that one again. Is there another way to put a 1mm groove in wood ?

Seems to be fencing that caused all the headaches with this job











In the end, i decided to have the roof lift off in one piece. Having the roof on hinges would have just over complicated it and id possibly miss the deadline. 






Im at the assembling stage now, so will hopefully finish in time. I've got to finish off painting the concrete block shed, and gravel the road. 

I will be so relieved when its finished  











So relieved when its finished =P~ 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Max Power

Simon that is WAY too good for kids to play with. Keep it for your self :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## squib

I missed this all before and have really enjoyed reading it now! truly brilliant i love all the thought behind every detail,beautifully made, well done . =D> =D> =D>


----------



## xy mosian

coleysbiscuit":19stkqux said:


> I tend to start a job, lose interest half way through (usually when it gets to the painting stage :lol: ) so am determined to see this one right through with no big long breaks........
> 
> 
> Simon



My problem most of my life sadly, but I don't have your tenacity

Simon, that work is staggering, staggering! I for one am pleased you stuck to it. I bet you are as well deep down. This WIP should have been a magazine series, or perhaps a book.

Well done!
xy


----------



## Alf

I'm late to this one too, and am equally staggered. It's brilliant; proper job. =D>


----------



## Mike.C

My God :shock: I wished I had had a Dad like you when I was a nipper. The work you have put in is simply amazing. I would hope that it is passed down through the generations of your friends family.

I don't know now because it has been posted on the forum whether a magazine will print it, but they could do themselves proud by running a mini series of your build.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks for all your kind words of encouragement :wink: Its so definitely helped pull my finger out and finish the job.

I made a little more progress today








I managed to get the carpet stuck down after a mini battle fighting with it :evil: and also made a start putting the gravel down








shrubby":3d9fb2cc said:


> If you want to paint the blockwork you could try model and scenic painting tricks:
> A thin wash coat of the mortar colour, wipe off with a sponge or cloth leaving the wash in the grooves
> Paint the mortar colour ,then sponge on the block colour - not too much paint and you should pick out the blocks



Thankyou ccasion5: It made it so much easier doing it that way around












I don't want to curse the job, but its going alright at the moment. I enjoyed doing what i was doing today, so hopefully there will be no last minute hiccups to deal with. Biggest battle i've got now is getting the paint to dry






The Bogey shed needs another coat of green, and id like to get another coat on the blockwork, fingers crossed it'll be dry by the morning [-o< 


Simon

P.S



> I would hope that it is passed down through the generations of your friends family.



If i see it on Ebay, i will hurt the father :lol: Which goes faster daddy, or paslode :duno:


----------



## Mike.C

> Quote:
> I would hope that it is passed down through the generations of your friends family.
> 
> 
> If i see it on Ebay, i will hurt the father Which goes faster daddy, or paslode



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## big soft moose

Mike.C":2jrw51gn said:


> My God :shock: I wished I had had a Dad like you when I was a nipper. The work you have put in is simply amazing. I would hope that it is passed down through the generations of your friends family.
> 
> I don't know now because it has been posted on the forum whether a magazine will print it, but they could do themselves proud by running a mini series of your build.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



I had a grandad who did this kind of stuff - built me a fort, a cowboy fort, a zoo, and a farm.

if i get to be an uncle (we aint having kids ourselves) all of this will be getting passed on, with added improvements from uncle peter.


----------



## Vormulac

I've only just spotted this thread. I'm absolutely stunned, what a fabulous piece of work! My Dad made me a garage to play with when I was a nipper and reading this has brought it all back, now I've got a right case of 'Bad Daddy' guilt, I ought to make something like this for my two, but I'm feeling distinctly outclassed right now!!

Top work fella!!


----------



## Orcamesh

I've only just caught onto this thread too. Most impressive toy, the lad will definitely be over the moon with this, fantastic quality toy. I made a dolls house for my daughter in 2002 (she was 4 at the time), there was stress and panic right up to midnight on Christmas Eve! However, I cheated with the fiddly bits as I bought in the sash windows!  Basically I didnt feel my skills were up to it at that stage of my venture into woodwork. Fortunately (or not) she has never really got into dolls houses, but she won't let it go all the same! I have therefore not had to make any other wooden toys since, maybe they are trying to tell me something! :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze

Hawk Moth":206u4yex said:


> I've only just caught onto this thread too. Most impressive toy, the lad will definitely be over the moon with this, fantastic quality toy. I made a dolls house for my daughter in 2002 (she was 4 at the time), there was stress and panic right up to midnight on Christmas Eve! However, I cheated with the fiddly bits as I bought in the sash windows!  Basically I didnt feel my skills were up to it at that stage of my venture into woodwork. Fortunately (or not) she has never really got into dolls houses, but she won't let it go all the same! I have therefore not had to make any other wooden toys since, maybe they are trying to tell me something! :lol:



Yes Simon, they probably are.  

My G'daughter, now 11, turned up her nose at a proper rocking horse. Seems they have different values today! 

Regards
John


----------



## TrimTheKing

Benchwayze":1bz42izo said:


> My G'daughter, now 11, turned up her nose at a proper rocking horse. Seems they have different values today!
> 
> Regards
> John


My Daughter is currently 19 months old, and when I've finished making her bed (current project) she _will_ be getting a rocking horse, like it or not! 

Mark


----------



## Benchwayze

TrimTheKing":g5dwypzd said:


> Benchwayze":g5dwypzd said:
> 
> 
> 
> My G'daughter, now 11, turned up her nose at a proper rocking horse. Seems they have different values today!
> 
> Regards
> John
> 
> 
> 
> My Daughter is currently 19 months old, and when I've finished making her bed (current project) she _will_ be getting a rocking horse, like it or not!
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


My son got his Model Railway because of similar sentiments! 8) 

Regards
John


----------



## Orcamesh

Who is Simon?  I'm Steve!!! :lol: 

I agree that things have changed for kids these days. They dont want to go out (or not aloud out in case of dodgy people lurking on street corners), when they go out on their bikes they are back in ten minutes, and when inside the house they just want to watch telly or play PS3 games. I am really into train sets too (sad, I know) and am enjoying having my second childhood. So now have a n-gauge set as you can squeeze more into a small area. Maybe it is because it is not tacked down on a board yet, but my son hasnt shown much interest at all (sigh!). Even in the workshop he does a bit of messing around with a dremel or hand saw and then after 30 mins goes back into the house. If i try to help I get accused of interfering or he doesnt want to do it the way I suggest!!! He is ten now so of an age where he should/could get interested in these things but of course everyone is different. Maybe I need to stop messing about with bits of wood and get the train set permanently setup (with his help) asap... then it might be more interesting for him! 

cheers
HM/Steve




Benchwayze":1mh3je09 said:


> Hawk Moth":1mh3je09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only just caught onto this thread too. Most impressive toy, the lad will definitely be over the moon with this, fantastic quality toy. I made a dolls house for my daughter in 2002 (she was 4 at the time), there was stress and panic right up to midnight on Christmas Eve! However, I cheated with the fiddly bits as I bought in the sash windows!  Basically I didnt feel my skills were up to it at that stage of my venture into woodwork. Fortunately (or not) she has never really got into dolls houses, but she won't let it go all the same! I have therefore not had to make any other wooden toys since, maybe they are trying to tell me something! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Simon, they probably are.
> 
> My G'daughter, now 11, turned up her nose at a proper rocking horse. Seems they have different values today!
> 
> Regards
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## Benchwayze

See... Even you changed your name Sebastian... :lol: 

Steve, 

Blame it on my age. Very convenient when I need it! 

I should just buy young son a PC and let him get on with it! He could prolly teach us all a few things then. 

John


----------



## ColeyS1

When i was a kid, the thing i use to like most was technic lego. My older brother was proper into farming, so i think they expected me to follow suit. id have sooner played with a hammer and nail, but because of his precious hatching eggs being in the garage, i was told that noise would damage them :evil: so no hammer time.- or sawing time-or drilling time- im not bitter about it at all :^o 

Im glad the farm is finally coming to an end. I've had so many ups and downs with it, will be glad to have a break and get back to something normal. When i started out, i had a picture in my head of what i wanted it to look like. What i didn't realise, was how much time it was going to take. I know as soon as i start hearing stories about them playing with it, it'll all seem worth it. 











The cow sheds finally finished. Im looking forward to watching the t.v again. Originally the cow shed was going to be fixed with the rest of the sheds, but last minute decided to keep it separate, to have a bigger courtyard.











I rolled into work at 6.10 am this morning thinking that would be enough time to give the gravel a coat of pva before i start work. Still started work half hour late :roll: Every thing just seems to take ages........... It was still fairly white when i left tonight, so hopefully will be dry by tomorrow morning to have a last coat [-o< 






Last thing of the night was varnishing all the fencing. Im trying to sound positive about it, but it was just so horrible  I hate painting at the best of times, let alone when its small fiddly stuff.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Benchwayze

Simon, 


I made a 'Thomas the Tank' engine-house, for a friend's daughter about ten years ago. The girl has long outgrown Thomas and his 'friends', but she still keeps the engine-house. She says so she wants to keep it because it was made for her. That's makes me feel good.  

John :wink:


----------



## wizer

Simon, pretty much everything I have made has been for my daughter, but I know I'd never have the patience for this kind of stuff. I applaud you. It's brilliant!


----------



## Shepherduke

Lovely bit of work. Hope there's no need to "muck out" !


----------



## ColeyS1

Benchwayze":3to8kchy said:


> I made a 'Thomas the Tank' engine-house, for a friend's daughter about ten years ago. The girl has long outgrown Thomas and his 'friends', but she still keeps the engine-house. She says so she wants to keep it because it was made for her. That's makes me feel good.



Ah bless, just goes to show it must have a bit more meaning then 'just a toy'

I just hope they like it. The dad seems to think he'll be happy, but you never know !? Its going to seem a bit strange giving it away after working on it for so long- but boy will i be glad to make something different  

Yesterday i managed to knock up the farm sign. Decided to make it a little less obvious, so chose to use both there middle names instead of there first.











Last thing was to cover the bottom so it doesn't scratch the ash floor. What a pain in the backside that was, but got there in the end. Looks like the pva's dried, so guess thats it.

Hand overs going to be Saturday morning now, so not long to go :roll: 

Thankyou to everyone who has helped me out with this. Without the 'egging on' from this place, i doubt id have ever finished it, let alone be on time. 

Will try to post some finished pics Saturday.

Cheers :wink: 

Simon


----------



## WoodAddict

simply fantastic =D> 

The attention to detail is outstanding! 8)


----------



## MickCheese

Fantastic.

Don't forget a picture of it all set up.

Well done

Mick


----------



## Sportique

Simon, I wanna see the final pics. Can't wait till Saturday :x  

What a great job. well done =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Dave


----------



## mike-reid

just read all of this,, totally in awe of your skills, and i rekon this is your calling. WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## ColeyS1

Well, guess i can finally put this job to rest  

Friday night the dad took the farm home. Theres only about 5mm gap all the way around, but luckily it fits in the cupboard. 







Saturday morning i went over to see him, to give him and his brother their farm. The parents were waiting with cameras so i carried him up the stairs and told him to close his eyes- when he opened them............






He didn't hang around and got stuck right in playing with it  (even his little brother wanted some of the action !)































A follow up visit today, and he was still gagging to show me his new tractors and fertilizer bags :lol: 














































Hopefully when his brothers a little older, they can play with the farm together, he looks a bit lost sat there on his own :lol: 

Happy birthday Joe and Tom !!! Hope you have many hours of fun :wink: 

Thanks for reading everyone and for all your help, ideas and suggestions =D> 

Simon

Disclaimer- There was no incident with a small straw bail going in someones mouth, and the carpet grass definitely didn't slide around all over the wooden floor nearly causing a terrible accident


----------



## woodguy7

WOW =D>


----------



## Benchwayze

Fantastic! 
Top Marks. 
Project of the year! \/ 

Regards
John


----------



## Paul Chapman

Fabulous job, Simon =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## WoodAddict

Seeing the kids enjoy it must make all of the hours well worth it!

Great result and well done =D>


----------



## AndyT

Truly inspirational!


----------



## Alf

Fabulous. _And I'm jealous... Wanna toy farm! Whaaaaa!_


----------



## The Shark

Hi Simon,

Top Job =D> 

Malc


----------



## Eric The Viking

The Shark":29812g0q said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Top Job =D>
> 
> Malc



Plus several here too. 

And thanks for sharing as you went along too - really enjoyed the words and pictures.

Cheers,

E.


----------



## biscuitbuddys

Hi all,
I am new to this so please bear with me.
I just had to register so I could share my thoughts on this fabulous project! I am sure the boys will have many hours of fun with this, will cherish it forever and make sure it is kept in tip-top condition (they had better or they will get a clip round the ear - I am their Dad by the way!!!)
Simon has done a cracking job and the amount of time and effort put into it had to be seen to be believed!
You will notice from the pics that a lot of the tractors etc. are quite old - they were mine when I was a nipper, and it is good to see them in action again. I have been having a go myself when the kids have gone to bed. :lol: 
We have had a few family and friends over today and they were all amazed by it. 'How did he do this?', 'How did he get that to look so realistic?', 'He is clever' etc. etc. 
Well done Simon and thanks very much ccasion5: 
Biscuit delivery coming tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Sportique

Simon,

that is phenomenomenomenomenomal

Quite an extraordinary project. Very well done.

Dave


----------



## TrimTheKing

Fantastic job Simon, really fantastic! =D> 

Can I have one now please? Pleeeeaaaasee?


----------



## mike-reid

if every there is a thread for best project of the year, this would have my vote.
stand back, open a can and be proud!!!


----------



## richburrow

This is superb.
Thanks for sharing this with us, you are a ledgend  
RB


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks for all your lovely comments guys and gals :wink: 



Woodaddict":1wk670f0 said:


> Seeing the kids enjoy it must make all of the hours well worth it!



Just seeing that pic of him happy is enough to make it all seem worth while. Glad i didn't bore you all too much with my rambling on  



biscuitbuddys":1wk670f0 said:


> Biscuit delivery coming tomorrow!



as if by magic........ a box of biscuits appeared on my bench =P~ cheers ! (enjoy the lovely long drive up to Kent tomorrow Nige  not)



TrimTheKing":1wk670f0 said:


> Can I have one now please? Pleeeeaaaasee?



I wouldn't have the willpower to make another anytime soon-but i wish you the best of luck :wink: I've got a big patch of grey hairs on the side of my head- could swear they weren't there before i started the job :-s 

cheers all

Simon


----------



## Mattty

Hah that is brilliant. My kids would have loved that. Cracking job.


----------



## Vormulac

I showed my wife this thread and given that my four year old is nuts about animals and is always building zoos for them out of building blocks it looks like I've been volunteered to take a leaf out of your book and start work on a model zoo as soon as my workshop is up and running again! Thanks a bundle muttermuttermutter... ;D

Seriously, awesome work!


----------



## Acanthus

Beautiful workmanship, congratulations. 

I would be interested to learn a little of how the lucky boy actually plays with this wonderful toy in a month or so. 

Some thirty years ago I made some, in comparison, rather basic farm buildings, for my then 5 year old. He only ever used the models as part of something else that he wanted to build - the barn turned on its side became a garage, the haystack was used as some sort of hoopla target, and almost never as a farm. Then he found a way of really enjoying it - he painted all of the buildings bright red. Seems that some 5year olds have their own ideas of how to play. 

Congratulations anyway. 

David


----------



## loz

Brilliant result !

A happy little fella, and a cherished gift.

Well done you


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey

excellent work mate, well done. 
Definitely looks like it turned out to be a labour of love.


----------



## chippy1970

Excellent work but you dont need me to tell you that.

You have even made it to the Festool owners group :lol: 

http://festoolownersgroup.com/general-f ... #msg110562


----------



## ColeyS1

I don't know what to say anymore :? I find it difficult putting words onto paper, but i'll give it a try-

Im pleased the farms finished and have just been completely blown away by all the positive comments i've received- Its starting to feel strange now 8-[ 

I had no idea it would draw so much attention, after all, its only painted mdf, and some oak here and there. My day job is joinery- windows, doors, stairs the odd kitchen etc, so in my own time, i like making stuff a little out of the norm- One offs if you like. If i can learn something new in the process, than hopefully i can apply it to my day job. 

I wouldn't have a clue how to make and design fine furniture (like what some of you make on here, or over on the havens gallery page) so for me, this is just a way to practice until i grow a big enough pair to give it ago :wink: 



> Some thirty years ago I made some, in comparison, rather basic farm buildings, for my then 5 year old. He only ever used the models as part of something else that he wanted to build - the barn turned on its side became a garage, the haystack was used as some sort of hoopla target, and almost never as a farm. Then he found a way of really enjoying it - he painted all of the buildings bright red. Seems that some 5year olds have their own ideas of how to play.



Atleast he still played with them though, even if they were upside down back to front :lol: I don't mind if they cover it all in red paint, providing they atleast leave it a few years for the gravel and pva to properly dry :roll: 

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Mike.C

coleysbiscuit":q4u4gl3z said:


> I don't know what to say anymore :? I find it difficult putting words onto paper, but i'll give it a try-
> 
> Im pleased the farms finished and have just been completely blown away by all the positive comments i've received- Its starting to feel strange now 8-[
> 
> I had no idea it would draw so much attention, after all, its only painted mdf, and some oak here and there. My day job is joinery- windows, doors, stairs the odd kitchen etc, so in my own time, i like making stuff a little out of the norm- One offs if you like. If i can learn something new in the process, than hopefully i can apply it to my day job.
> 
> I wouldn't have a clue how to make and design fine furniture (like what some of you make on here, or over on the havens gallery page) so for me, this is just a way to practice until i grow a big enough pair to give it ago :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some thirty years ago I made some, in comparison, rather basic farm buildings, for my then 5 year old. He only ever used the models as part of something else that he wanted to build - the barn turned on its side became a garage, the haystack was used as some sort of hoopla target, and almost never as a farm. Then he found a way of really enjoying it - he painted all of the buildings bright red. Seems that some 5year olds have their own ideas of how to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast he still played with them though, even if they were upside down back to front :lol: I don't mind if they cover it all in red paint, providing they atleast leave it a few years for the gravel and pva to properly dry :roll:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...


Simon, You answered your own question when you said _*"After all it's only painted MDF"*_ and that is why we were so blown away, because you put so much time, love, and detail, into painted MDF toy. Well done mate =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## planetWayne

Mike.C":l1f5gebw said:


> You answered your own question when you said _*"After all it's only painted MDF"*_ and that is why we were so blown away, because you put so much time, love, and detail, into painted MDF toy.
> Well done mate =D>




Hear Hear!


Wayne.


----------



## adzeman

This is the post I have been waiting for and it has been worth it. 
Well done! 
definitely the 
"Project of the Year"


----------



## wobblycogs

I've got to add my voice to all those heaping on the praise as it's very well deserved.

I don't often show my better half projects but I couldn't resit showing her this one, she's read the whole thread. Her first comment on finishing it: are you going to make one when the baby is old enough? :roll: I'd best start now!


----------



## softtop

Superb! I also showed my wife and she nearly cried she thought it was so beautiful. (Luckily I have so many jobs to do she wouldn't expect me to make one for our boys but I'm sure secretly that is her hope!!).

Fantastic job - you should get this put into a magazine as I'm sure many people would love to see your inventiveness and how this knocks the socks off all the plastic rubbish in toy shops.


----------



## jhwbigley

I want one! i've still got my toy tractors somewhere  

Really amazing mate! 

JH


----------



## Chrisnw

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I had to comment on this. Amazing work!


----------



## ColeyS1

Thanks for the kind words Chrisnw.

From what i've heard, the little fella i made it for spent most evenings playing with it with his dad. Its now put away for a bit so he can play with something different- im hoping when his younger brother is a little older, it might see the light of day again and they can both play together. 

Before Christmas there was a 2x4 competition running on Wizers/Tom's site. I was hoping to enter, but last minute someone asked if i could make them a toy shed for there boys in time for xmas. My competition idea went out the window :roll: , but i did manage to finish a couple of these in time :ho2 












Cheers

Simon


----------



## Midlife

just found this post , wow =D> =D> Well done Sir 

Tony


----------



## tinytim1458

I am so proud of you doing this and sticking to it, my boys would love this.
You would have to pay a lot for each building if you bought them from a shop let alone the whole farm you are building.
look forward to what the whole farm will look like when it is all finished.
Thanks and all the best.
Tim


----------

